# réaliser un mailing en html avec Mail



## craft63 (18 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je dois créer un mailing sous Mail pour le boulot.
J'ai fait plusieurs tests, mais pas moyen de créer un modèle pour que le tout soit en arrière-plan... Mais où se cachent ces foutus modèles?? !!!

Du coup, j'ai créer une page html que j'ai mis en ligne sur le serveur FTP, car j'ai déjà lu que c'était un peu le seul moyen... (après avoir tenter les jpg, les pdf, en pièces jointes, en les glissant, en les enregistrant en temps que modèles...mais rien !)
Mais là, que fais-je??? J'ai tout essayer, et même en liant l'adresse url, ça ne donne rien, à part mon lien qui s'affiche... youhou...

Quelqu'un aurait-il un bon tuyau histoire que je me dépatouille de ça, et que du coup, je sache le faire ensuite???
Y a t-il une méthode plus simple? un format plus approprié?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (18 Septembre 2008)

craft63 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je dois créer un mailing sous Mail pour le boulot.



... franchement, avec les problèmes d'encodage de mail (constatables sur PC), perso j'ai passé des heures à chercher sans résultats vraiment convaincants, du moins pas ergonomiques !!! 

... Finalement, la solution fut de me tourner vers un programme dédié type MaxBulk Mailer de Maxprog


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2008)

Pour faire un mailing avec mail (mais ce n'est pas le but de ce programme, c'est vrai) il faut créer sa mise en page web, la mettre en ligne avec les images (de préférence des liens absolus vers les images), afficher cette page dans safari et aller dans le menu _fichier_, puis _envoyer cette page par mail_. C'est tout.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (18 Septembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pour faire un mailing avec mail (mais ce n'est pas le but de ce programme, c'est vrai) il faut créer sa mise en page web, la mettre en ligne avec les images (de préférence des liens absolus vers les images), afficher cette page dans safari et aller dans le menu _fichier_, puis _envoyer cette page par mail_. C'est tout.



... oui Gloupx2, sauf que dans la vraie vie, j'ai fait l'essai et j'ai eu pas mal de problème d'encodage avec le monde d'en face, au niveau des accents !!! Mais bon, peut être me suis-je trompé quelque part ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2008)

J'ai fait jadis un envoi test pour un forumeur avec un fichier xhtml en utf-8 et pas de problèmes dans outlook sur windows xp.

P.S. le fichier xhtml était en local et les images sur le net, mais c'était la même méthode.


----------

